# White Sausage



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a fresh sausage that's so good I'm posting the recipe by itself. Not an easy one to make but well worth the effort. I usually make 10 lbs at a time, eat and or give away 5lbs, and then freeze the rest.

There are hundreds of versions of Boudin Blanc or White Sausage. This sausage is absolutely outstanding, and very white, with pheasant meat. A family favorite served with fried eggs and potatoes:









*White Sausage or Boudin Blanc, say: (boo-daN blahN)

6 lb - skinless breasts of chicken, pheasant or quail 
4 lb - fatty pork loin
1 cup - chopped parsley
2 cups - minced onions
15 oz box - unseasoned bread crumbs 
2 tbsp - Quatre Epices
2 tbsp - chicken bouillon
4 tbsp - salt
2 tbsp - white pepper
20 eggs
10 cups - whole milk*

*Instructions:*
Cut meat into 1" pieces. 
Keep meat frosty.
Mince onions and parsley with 5 cups of milk in a blender.
Add rest of ingredients and mix with the meat. 
Grind thru a 3/16" plate.
Stuff loosely into 5" long links using 24mm to 28mm casings. Sheep casings are preferred.

*Best eaten fresh:* 
Pan fry in butter.

*To freeze and eat later:*
Make a solution of 1 quart milk with 2 quarts water and bring to a simmer.
Add sausage links and simmer for 20 to 25 minutes.
Remove links, cool and pat dry. 
Package and freeze.

*Quatre Epices (4 spices):*
A blend of four spices that is used in making French sausage. It consists of 7 parts of white pepper mixed with one part each of ground nutmeg, cloves, cinnamon and ginger.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Man that looks tasty!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

those look awesome...


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks great--I'm going to have to try this one!


----------

